# Loud noise when backing up



## Jroq (Feb 8, 2011)

Most of the time when I am backing up there is a loud squawking noise coming from the rear. It gets worse after it rains and only happens when moving in reverse. Any ideas of what it could be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the rear brake pads; they may be worn and need replacing.


----------



## Jroq (Feb 8, 2011)

That wass the first thing I checked, the pads are fine. I dont think it is brake related, it will happen without pressing the brakes.


----------

